# ace rude dawgs ********



## goodsonspulldawg (Feb 5, 2012)

does anyone on here have any pups or dogs out of ********


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

goodsonspulldawg said:


> does anyone on here have any pups or dogs out of ********


******** is like omg hard core.. lol.. I saw it pull at a GA show last year.. heck over never seen a real dog that small


----------

